# rooster question



## SMALLFLOCKMAN (Sep 8, 2015)

I have a 2 year old rooster in with 10 hens and he is actively breeding. he has lost most of his tail feathers and his rear end skin color is real red where the feathers are missing. is this a normal thing for actively breeding roosters or does he have a condition or problem that I am not educated about? do roosters molt? I have been farming chickens for only two and a half years and this is my first small flock.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes they molt... But a rooster should never have red skin by the tail area.

I would suggest picking him up and looking very closely for any signs of mites or lice..

They are SUPER tiny though, so look closely.

They prefer to hang out around the vent and tail area and will leave tiny freckles on the skin (the freckles are tiny scabs from where they have been chewing) as well as odd white or black areas on the bases of the feathers on the feather shafts. The feather shafts might also look a bit chewed.

Some kinds of mice and lice hang out in the bedding, on crack in the perches, and the coop... Sneak put to eat on the birds, then go back into hiding. If that is e kind you have, then look in the coop at night with a flashlight, especially where your birds are perching.

However, it might not be bugs... It could be that you have some feather eating girls that are chewing on him and his feathers.

So.... Look closely the next day or so, and see which one you think it is.... But it has to be something... Because nope, what you describe isn't normal.

I should probably add, yes roosters do molt, but without any red skin, but they do loose their tail feathers every year and replace them (most breeds, not all).


----------



## SMALLFLOCKMAN (Sep 8, 2015)

thanks for your reply Alaskan. so, if it is mites or lice will the hens be picking them up as they mate? sounds like a logical conclusion.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea I think any chicken will get them from another. But I've noticed in mine that some seem to be more attractive to a bug than another. And your rooster, the mites could have built an empire there, LOL. I would treat a few times , probably treat everyone.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes.. If you find bugs on your rooster.. You will want to treat the entire flock as well as the coop.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Then, if his hiney is sore, put some desitin or A&D ointment on it.


----------

